# Russians no longer dispute olympic doping op



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> MOSCOW Russia is for the first time conceding that its officials carried out one of the biggest conspiracies in sports history: a far-reaching doping operation that implicated scores of Russian athletes, tainting not just the 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi but also the entire Olympic movement.
> 
> Over several days of interviews here with The New York Times, Russian officials said they no longer disputed a damning set of facts that detailed a doping program with few, if any, historical precedents.
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/27/sports/olympics/russia-doping.html


----------

